Trying to Come Up with a BitTorrent homework assignment. Any Ideas? - free2chill
======
JohnFen
I think more detail is needed to answer this... what sort of class is this
for? An obvious choice would be to come up with an idea for leveraging
bittorrent technology in new ways.

~~~
free2chill
It is a introduction to networking class

